# Liquid Health Level 5000 glucosamine/chondroitin supplement, any good?



## Midnight351 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi there,
Well my 13yo shepherd mix has pretty severe arthrits in his hips. He is doing moderately well, able to get up and down ok and go for slower walks. He does have his good days and bad days. Since being diagnosed, he has been on adequan, which is a godsend and really the only thing that I truly thinks makes a difference. After his loading dose he is a new dog. The inbetween injections give him a little boost but the loading doses are amazing and we have been doing the loading dose every 4-5 months instead of every 6 months. He is on a low dose of previcox and tramadol as needed, which I try to only use when he is limping. He is also getting acupuncture and chinese herbs which have helped get him back to moderate condition more so than the conventional drugs.

He is also on a host of supplements. He gets double dose of salmon oil for omega 3's, vitamin e, MSM powder as the optimsm brand which is superior, Coenzyme q-10, and he was getting dasuquin.

I really don't think the dasuquin is doing a whole lot, and was researching and read that liquid glucosamine supplements might yield better results as they are easier to absorb than tablets and powders. So I decided to try Liquid Health's Level 5000. It has way more Glucosamine in both the sulfate and HCL versions. It has Chondroitin, msm, hyaluronic acid, boswellia serrata, bromalain and some other good stuff. I just started the loading dose on that and will stop the dasuquin after it is gone. Wondering if anyone has had experience with this brand? My dog seems to like the taste and eats it way better than the dasuquin which I have to force him to eat. 
I'm hoping to get some results. He will get the loading dose for 6 weeks like I did with the dasuquin, then go down to maintenence. If no results we'll move on to the next product. My vet said some dogs respond differently to different products, so if one isn't doing anything move on, rather than waste money on a product not doing anything. Here's to hoping!​


----------

